# sportsman 90?



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

been promising my son an atv for awhile now. his mom and i keep putting it off. well we finnaly told him okbfor his 6th bday. he is really good at driving pretty much anything so im not worried about his driving skills. i can get my buddies sporsman 90 for $600. i think its a 2010. he has just put some money into it and its tip-top. his bday isnt till march but i need to jump on this now so the other guys dont swipe it from me. so, is the sportsman a good machine and will it leave room for him to grow. can they be snorkled? also i wanted a racing one for him but $600 is alot cheaper than $2000 for a 6 yr old. and since there arent any tracks close by i thought a trail machine would be better. any opinions on the 90?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sounds like a decent but to me. No first machine has to be perfect. So IMO $600 is fair. Btw and wheeler can be snorkeled. Some are just harder to do than others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok thanks. just never see them go for less than $1000 on craigslist . dont want to blow a good friend price deal if they are good machines.


----------

